

You're probably working for free today - dutchbrit

A not so fun 'fun fact'. Unless you work for yourself, it's very likely that you are working for free today. Year salaries are almost always based on 365 days a year. Because it's a leap year this year, you're working an extra day, essentially for free. Another plus for working for yourself! ;)
======
ajjuliani
If salaries are paid every two weeks (like mine) then you are not "working for
free". If salaries are paid bi-monthly then you can make the case...but it's
still not really working for free as you say. I'm not putting in an "extra
day" of work, I'm merely working a regular Wednesday, that happens to fall on
a leap year.

~~~
dutchbrit
True - if paid monthly, you're essentially working for free today.

------
Zakuzaa
>>Year salaries are almost always based on 365 days a year

Nope. Year salaries are based on .. well.. _year_.

29th feb is part of the current year. It's still current year. Not current
year PLUS one day.

~~~
dutchbrit
From the NWPC (for US): The factor 365 days in a year is used in determining
the equivalent annual salary of monthly-paid employees. Same applies in EU.

